# Zoloft Day 1



## ThoughtsUnorganized (Mar 10, 2011)

Agh, I can already tell that the zoloft is probably a bad idea. My feeling of not being here is multiplied by like a hundred. I have that fuzz feeling in my head, and its hard to explain, but everything looks like a 3-D movie, everything seems to be moving but not going anywhere. I hope that these symptoms are more my part and not the zoloft, maybe they are just the anxiety that I have from taking a new anti-depressant. I hope it works out.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

When I first started taking prozac I thought I was getting worse, but after some time (around 2 months or so) I've been feeling better than I ever have. Just give it some time to see the real results.


----------

